

Gboom: CLI Gist gem - stephenchen13
https://github.com/stephenchen13/gboom

======
jlogsdon
I see no reason to use this instead of defunkt's excellent gist gem[1]. Yours
requires you to pass a file (or files) in, but sometimes you just want to
paste whats on your clipboard or the output of a command. gist handles that.

[1] <https://github.com/defunkt/gist>

------
matsuu
<https://github.com/mattn/gist-vim>

------
johnkchow
I'm digging the exception messages... really informative :D

------
styli
nice! it's a bit simpler than defunkt's gist gem, which I like. When I only
want a snippet of code, I use the sublime gist package.

------
xfernandox
cool gem!

